# Game Thread: Raptors @ Utah, 9 PM - Sportsnet



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:insertraptorsstartinglineuphere:

vs

:insertjazzstartinglineuphere:

time: 9 PM
chnnale: Sportsnet

------

since i haven't seen one yet, i'm making one until someone else can make a better one. but we can't miss out a thread on a game as big as this.

btw, i'm making the prediction that the raptors will come out on top on this one by 7 pts. that's right, 7 points.

over/under 200.8 pts.

i'm going under by 5.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This is a winnable game for the Raps who shouldn't be too worn out from yesterday's debacle. The Jazz are looking good and playing Jerry Sloan basketball but they have some weakness at the point guard position. 

Will be interesting to watch (though i might not get to) VC go against a premier defender in Kirilenko. Trying to bounce back from an off night, let's hope VC steps it up and puts in 30+ minutes of great basketball. 

Rafer should do some damage against McCloud and I'm comfortable with our matchups at PF and C. 

Anyone know if Arroyo or Moiso are eligible to come off the IR for this game?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i've heard from some utah fans that arroyo is eligible to be back tomorrow.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I was reading about Glenn Robinson having to come off the IR tomorrow for the Sixers and assume that means Moiso would be eligible as well. All teams had to declare their IR lists on the same day.

Moiso was able to practice a bit at the end of camp so I would assume he would be 100% healthy by now.

He could be a huge boost for the Raps at backup C. But Babs and Sam may be featuring Marshall in big minutes for a possible trade in Dec - Feb. Any minutes for Moiso would have to come from Bonner or Marshall.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i've heard from some utah fans that arroyo is eligible to be back tomorrow.


McCleoud and Eisley are doing a decent job, if I were Sloan I'd just stick with that duo until they lose (but then again if I was Sloan I'd be the best coach in the league). 

AK's outplayed Kobe, Melo.... let's see how Vince or Rose does against him. I have a feeling Bosh is gonna have a tough time against Boozer.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if there will be a replay of this game? I'm going to miss it. Plus, I can't stay up later tonight because of a Geology test I've got first thing in the morning.

I remember Vince's left handed slam against the Jazz last year, but with the way AK has been playing, I doubt Vince gets too close to the glass this game.

I wonder if the Araujo-Okur feud will recommence. It'd be funny to see Hoffa intimidating Memo again.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I remember Vince's left handed slam against the Jazz last year, but with the way AK has been playing, I doubt Vince gets too close to the glass this game.


Oh yeah, I'm hoping to see another show-time slam by VC tonight. He's due. He almost had that onehander last night on the foul by Miller, hopefully he'll throw one in the hoop tonight.

Raps to win, by how much I really don't know. I don't know the Jazz well enough.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> McCleoud and Eisley are doing a decent job, if I were Sloan I'd just stick with that duo until they lose (but then again if I was Sloan I'd be the best coach in the league).


they have played great without arroyo thus far...but if you get a player like arroyo available for you (who was a big part to Jazz's fortune last year), you don't let him sit out unless he's not ready.

then again, there's no pressure (yet) to put give arroyo heavy minutes come his availability, so he'll likely be brought along slowly into the rotation until he's 100%.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

damn...hard to guess what will happen...cuz utah in great shape..kirilenko plays like 5 players and he's just everywhere on the court...but (and thats a big BUT lol) utah's squad isnt that talented or good...u know..they win but with who?? boozer, okur, giricek, mcleud...how the hell they're 3-0???
u gotta love Jerry Sloan...best coach in the L!!!
lets hope AK will sleep on court 2day...
and the raps with back to back games..i hope the palyers r'nt tired from last night game even though all the starters palyed 30- minutes...
the point of the post=i dont realy know....maybe GO RAPS!? :yes:


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Boozer has been great this year, but he is shooting 58% which i cant see him keeping up, so hopefully tonight is the night he starts to slip. 
I think our depth players will come into play again tonight, guys like Rose, and Marshall will put us over the top, with Alston being the lead guy
You guys are opptomistic about Carter vs Kir and im trying to share that enthusiam, but to be honest i dont like that match up going into tonight....Utah isnt a big enough market for Carter to have a big game


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Geology?  

I remember those days. Ugh.

If the Raptors can beat this team, I will actually start to take them seriously.

Utah by 7.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn KiD, Leave The Game Threads For Me..
U Just Messed It Up-


----------



## kmart9 (Oct 31, 2004)

Utah are really hot right now, they embarrased denver two times . Their front court is pretty strong with ak47 and boozer. Although, alston will dominate with arroyo not playing. If the raps win they are for real! I think theyll win by 4


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Geology?
> 
> I remember those days. Ugh.


Haha

Just thinkin the same thing

I went to class twice, and got 51% 

I'm hoping some of Utah's guys come off the IR and disrupt the chemistry they've got goin on right now.

I think the Jazz are the toughest team the raps will face in this stretch.

Jazz by 5


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> Damn KiD, Leave The Game Threads For Me..
> U Just Messed It Up-


by all means, in the future just make one well before game time.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

seems like bosh is over the slump, scoring six straight points in the second quarter to help the raps gain the lead back and forth.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

bosh is 5-5 thus far

 x :yes:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Where's Jalen at?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Lost on the bench apparently, but doesnt seem to matter.

On their way to a W at the Delta Center, that's legit.

:yes:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow... that was one of the best games i seen yet and the most impressive part was... we won without ROSE and CARTER on the floor!


GO RAPTORS GO!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow mitchell is gutsy going with his bench to end the game, this is going to be a good win though, we end utah's streak


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, great game on 3 factors:
-bosh looked great
-winning on the road against a very tough team
-mitchell challenging our supposed top two players by benching them


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Very good win for the Raptors, Mitchell is really coaching this team well, and everyone was clicking, how we managed to win after giving up all those fouls is beyond me


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

*I don't effing believe dis*

That's rite !! This start ain't no fluke.

We beat a monster in Utah, I still cannot believe that we won. 
Vince / Jalen benched for the 4th , heheh ... they deserved it tho, 2nd unit was playing much better. 

Go Raps!!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Alright Trick.. My Bad, I Wasn't In The Mood Cuz The Raptors Lost vs. Kings, But Since They Just Killed The Jazz I'm Happy
Skip To My Lou With 7 Points In One Quarter (4th Quarter)
Man, We Just Murder'd Those Jazz Kids..

Where Loozer At?

Good Game By The Raptors, Next Up : Seattle


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> -mitchell challenging our supposed top two players by benching them


I mentioned this in the NBA forum, I am completley stoked at how genuinely happy Rose and Carter were of the squad that did end up finishing the game. They didn't *look* resentful or jealous whatsoever.


----------



## syknys (Jun 25, 2004)

Wish I saw the game....I'm had to settle for updates on nba.com...

What happened with Boozer? Was he just having an off-day or was Bosh simply bringing it to him on both ends of the floor?

Woods is 5/5!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> I mentioned this in the NBA forum, I am completley stoked at how genuinely happy Rose and Carter were of the squad that did end up finishing the game. They didn't *look* resentful or jealous whatsoever.


i doubt they'll like getting benched after a few games if this continues.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> If the Raptors can beat this team, I will actually start to take them seriously.


we'll we see a complete, 180 degrees turnaround from our beloved BUTR?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i doubt they'll like getting benched after a few games if this continues.


Now I didn't catch before the 4th quarter but when I chimed in Carter was still playing and I wouldn't say they got benched at all. They didn't play but being benched is usually because the player messes up, in this case the backups just did a great job. If I was Rose or Carter I wouldn't feel resentful, maybe a bit peeved that I _should_ be the one playing better, but that's motivation for next practice.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Great bounce back game from the Raps. Especially Chris Bosh who has struggled in the last two games. Another solid game from the bench & we needed it with the way everyone was in foul trouble. Rafer might not have had his best game but that 3-ball to answer Boozer's dunk in the 4th quarter was pretty clutch.

I hope Marshall is alright & isn't out too long.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^hope they will be motivated next game...I don't think I'd ever see Vince and Jalen combine for 0 mins in the 4th quarter of a close game


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I _should_ be the one playing better, but that's motivation for next practice.


let's hope so. 

for rose, he has to defend better, but both players have attributed to terrible shot selections on numerous occasions.

either way, it's good to be able to rely to our bench for great play from time to time.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah Man, I Hope Marshall Is Not Out For Long. I Think His Fine..
And Yeah, Why Did Murray Pass Him The Ball That Time Anyway? lOl That Was Funny.. But Gotta Give Murray Props For That Sick Layup & Foul..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> btw, i'm making the prediction that the raptors will come out on top on this one by 7 pts. that's right, 7 points.


off by +2 pts 



> over/under 200.8 pts.
> 
> i'm going under by 5.


off by +4 pts


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

anyone know Donyell's status?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I didnt see the game, what happened to Marshall?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

strained hamstring


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Donyell pulled a hamstring running down the court. Looked like his right. Unfortunately, pulled hammies take a while to heal. He'll probably be out a couple of weeks. That's my own estimate, not something that the team announced. Obviously I don't know the seriousness of the pull.

Other than that, great game by the Raptors. Everything was stacked against them. Utah is nearly invincible at home, plus it was the second half of a back to back, and then it seemed like the entire team was in foul trouble early. 

Matt Bonner impressed me in his limited minutes. He really hustles out there, and seems to be mentally in the game. He does get beat on D sometimes by superior athletes, but not for lack of effort.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

let's not forget Lamond Murray, he really hustled.... I thought all he could do was spot up and take jump shots... apparently not so


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Yessssssssssssss! We r 4 real! Very uplifting that to know the Raps just keep beating top team after top team. However, I predict bad things for the Raptors if Marshall is out. Pulled ham can be real bad indeed.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Danggggggg, loren woods starts his quest for mip with a banggggggg. how good can this guy get?

loren woods and chris bosh seem to feed off each other. if one of them plays well, they both play well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Danggggggg, loren woods starts his quest for mip with a banggggggg. how good can this guy get?
> 
> loren woods and chris bosh seem to feed off each other. if one of them plays well, they both play well.


Woods himself said that he loves playing D with Bosh 'cuz he know if his guy gets by him Bosh will be there to back him up. So if Bosh is stepping up on D, Woods will too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What? We won?!



Yep, looks like we did. I'm shocked. I thought this game would be a wash.

Looks like Bosh had a big night, thank goodness. 10/14 shooting for 20 and adding seven boards and a pair of blocks, steals, and assists. Niiiiiiice.

I don't know if Vince played well or not tonight but judging by his stats it looks like more of the same.

4 assists on 1 turnover for Rafer. He just doesn't turn the ball over!

Don is hurt?! Crapshakes. Thankfully Lamond and Bonner are really helping out this year.

Gotta see this one on replay.




> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Geology?
> 
> I remember those days. Ugh.


Yep. Geology and Water Resources. Sounds as fun as it is.

Instead of studying for it I researched live music on location in Ottawa, specifically Jewish rappers from New York and a rebellious black rapper from Crooklyn. Studying that was more interesting!


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> What? We won?!
> 
> I don't know if Vince played well or not tonight but judging by his stats it looks like more of the same.


VC and JR didnt play much in the 4th quarter, and finished the game on the bench in favour of Lamon Murray and MoPete...

VC was horrible


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats on the big win. Bosh was big tonight. I like what Mitchell is doing. Had the guys re-grouped and ready to play against Utah. 

Nice job.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i am still in shock i couldnt believe we won i really thought a blowout was on the cards for utah the looked so strong! this is a really good sign for the team and i cnt remeber a raptors bench ever gettin any love


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> If the Raptors can beat this team, I will actually start to take them seriously.
> 
> Utah by 7.


:cannibal: Eating my words.

I could only listen but saw the highlights. Who lit a fire under Lamond?

Coach keeps this up he'll be in line for an award.

Amazing. He actually gets these guys to listen to and implement his game plan.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

That was a great game.

Raps came out with some fire and intensity and really took it to the Jazz. 

Bosh had a huge bounce back game and Woods is looking more confident every game. VC began the game attacking the rim but then settled back into jump shot mode. He had a few nice assists as well.

Bench was great again. Bonner, Murray, MoP, Milt, Araujo all contributed.

That would have been a sweet assist by Murray if Donny wasn't hurt coming up the court. And the 2 handed dunk by Bosh was great to see.

Woods and Bosh were working very well together. Woods can actually pass the ball well and worked a sweet hi-lo game with Bosh to end the game.

Mitchell loved the easy looks we were creating on O and the tough rebounding of the bench guys in the last quarter.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

Raps gave away too many wide open shots off the screens and one too many pick and rolls...


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> Raps gave away too many wide open shots off the screens and one too many pick and rolls...


Ye theres something about playing the raptors that makes guys like Raja Bell and Malik Allen look like superstars......:sigh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> let's not forget Lamond Murray, he really hustled.... I thought all he could do was spot up and take jump shots... apparently not so


I was very impressed with Lamond Murray after this game. I too thought he was a scrub player that put up good stats on a bad team, then I saw him put up some nice numbers for the Raps last year when he played but I never really watched him and paid attention to him. In the game against the Jazz it is safe to say dude was everywhere. You know the nervous feeling you get in your stomach when their is a looseball floating around whether it's a rebound or a knocked away pass? The feeling that makes close games so fun? I swear to God Lamond Murray came away with the ball at least 75% of the time.


----------

